# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Plextor M6 PRO: достойная награда для достойного победителя

## Labs

Компания Plextor, ведущая разработки в области новейших технологий для цифровых устройств, получила награду Our Choice от портала Techlabs.by. Высоких оценок удостоился SATA SSD-диск M6 PRO, первая демонстрация которого состоялась на выставке Computex 2014.

Тестировщики портала Techlabs.by присвоили M6 PRO награду Our Choice. По словам руководителя портала – это новый золотой стандарт для SATA SSD-дисков с уникальным программным обеспечением кэширования памяти второго поколения PlexTurbo. 

“PlexTurbo M6 PRO выходит далеко за рамки ограниченного интерфейса SATA III. Это в десятки раз увеличивает его производительность за счет имеющегося аппаратного обеспечения. В ходе тестирования заявленные производителем параметры и функциональность диска были полностью подтверждены  – рассказывает главный редактор портала Techlabs.by. – Это позволило нам выставить M6 PRO оценку «отлично» и удостоить соответствующей награды”.

M6 PRO – первый SSD-диск, который выдержал испытания согласно новому корпоративному стандарту Plextor с нулевой погрешностью. Заявленное производителем время работы составляет 2,4 млн. часов, что подтверждается пятилетней заводской гарантией. 

В данных дисках используется новое поколение переключаемой флэш-памяти NAND A19 нм от Toshiba и многоядерный контроллер Marvell. Преимуществом M6 PRO является наличие нового энергосберегающего режима DEVSLP и последней версии нашумевшей технологии True Speed от Plextor для долгосрочного обеспечения эффективной работы. 

Память устройства набрана Toggle-чипами компании Toshiba, сделанными по 19-нм техпроцессу. В M6 PRO используется 8 модулей TH58TEG7DDKBA4C, что обеспечивает отличные результаты в работе. Устройство поставляется в стильной дорогой упаковке вместе с дисками, кабелями SATA, набором фирменного ПО и дополнительными винтиками.

----------

